# It's been nice knowing you all



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ha ha! You too! See you Saturday!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Does this mean I don't have to pay the bills this month? Use the money to take a Caribbean cruise this week? Sounds good to me.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Now that sounds good to me Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, JD, when I saw the thread title, you had me scared for a minute there thinking you were going to be leaving us. I was so relieved when I saw it was just the end of the world you were talking about


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 to what Roxy said. I saw the title, and I was like "WTF? another good haunter is leaving us? WHY?"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Ha ha! You too! See you Saturday!


Yup! I'll be here!



scareme said:


> Does this mean I don't have to pay the bills this month? Use the money to take a Caribbean cruise this week? Sounds good to me.


You'd better hurry. Only a few days left.



RoxyBlue said:


> Dammit, JD, when I saw the thread title, you had me scared for a minute there thinking you were going to be leaving us. I was so relieved when I saw it was just the end of the world you were talking about





BioHazardCustoms said:


> +1 to what Roxy said. I saw the title, and I was like "WTF? another good haunter is leaving us? WHY?"


LOL! Me leave? Nah...my work here isn't done!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HAAA! Good stuff JD!
I can see some poor bastard spending all his money on Friday and then waking up broke on Saturday morning.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess I can stop flossing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been posting a countdown on facebook all week. 
Today's post: 4 more days until the beginning of the Zombie Apocalypse! I hope everyone has their plan in place!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Lunatic,

That actually happened last year when that radio preacher (I forget his name now) predicted the end of the world last October. Many of his followers sold all their worldly possessions, quit their jobs, said goodbye to family and friends, thinking they would be caught up in the rapture. Needless to say they were very disappointed the next day. 

Rich


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Tee hee - sent this one to my kids. I actually think they might have bee a little disappointed when they saw that I wasn't actually leaving.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if going deep underground would help? I mean if only the surface temp is being affected, but I guess I don't want to dig way too deep cause I've been told the deeper you go . . . well "Hell", the hotter is gets.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

GhoulishCop said:


> Lunatic,
> 
> That actually happened last year when that radio preacher (I forget his name now) predicted the end of the world last October. Many of his followers sold all their worldly possessions, quit their jobs, said goodbye to family and friends, thinking they would be caught up in the rapture. Needless to say they were very disappointed the next day.
> 
> Rich


How do they know the Rapture didn't happen and they just weren't worthy?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya know... since the Mayans seemed to simply disappear, maybe thats just the day the aliens are bringing them back!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, if they are bringing back the Mayans I want one. I've always wanted one of my very own. I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him. All I want for Christmas is my very own Mayan.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

If I die before the end of the world... Put me in the casket face down so anyone who didn't like me can kiss my ass on the way out!

Told this to my dad prefaced "God forbid I die before y'all..." and left out the "...on the way out" part. Him being witty said "I'm not going to stand in that line..." LOL. I love that guy


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

50% chance of showers for Wednesday and Thursday, 100% chance of fire, blood, frogs, pestilence and brimstone Friday... You may want to bring an umbrella. xD


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If everyone dies Friday, the lines for the afterlife are going to be really long.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Maybe we can buy an E ticket somewhere:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh holy He double hockeysticks! I hope it is the real end or otherwise I have a hell of a Saturday's worth of work to do. Darned if you do, darned if you dont.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone seen these guys yet?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

It is my sincere hope that people all over the world are not completely roasted on Friday. IMO it throws off the flavor when they're over-cooked. :googly:


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

WOW! I'm gonna get an accordion!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The end is "beer":

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2012/12/20/doomsday-drinking-the-end-is-beer/?hpt=hp_bn11


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've sharpened all of the bladed tools in my shop, just in case the end takes the form of a Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whew! Glad that's over with. What's the next end of the world prediction?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Since we are all going to be here for a while we might as well get cormfortable.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That must have been fun to put together!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with CopChick. How long do we wait until the next whack job tells us the world will end?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

So, how was your apocalypse? I'd say that mine was rather uneventful...

Damn it, now I have to rake the lawn... oooh, I can wait till the rain stops... Score!:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Scareme that tree is beautiful!!! Did you make it and how in the world did you do it??? (I want one....)


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> That must have been fun to put together!!


 looks like it'll be more fun to take down!!!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine was pretty boring, too, Zurgh. Nothing happened, as far as I can tell. Of course, this morning, there is a commercial saying that someone sacrificed 200 Jello Pudding cups to the Mayan Gods, so maybe we have Bill Cosby to thank?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The post apocalyptic world in our area is beautifully sunny but extremely breezy. A little cold, too, but the dog likes that part.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn it! I'm still here and I spent all my money last night!

Oh yeah I forgot, congress is going to save us all. No worries...YIKES!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, same here. Nothing happened.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This morning at church one of the deacons gave the sermon. He prefaced it as follows: "When I wrote this sermon, I had mixed feelings about it because of the date of the supposed Mayan apocalypse. Since we are all here today, either the apocalypse did not happen, or it did and listening to my sermon is God's idea of Purgatory."


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ I like a priest with a sense of humor! Makes them more human.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------

